# Cherry shrimp laying eggs?



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi, i have a shrimp tank with cherry shrimps only.
there are 3-4 pregnant shrimps in there and last night i noticed that there was a pile of eggs lying on the driftwood.

What does this mean?

I know that CRs are supposed to spawn live hatchlings, but this has never happened before, whats going on?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Seems to me they were dropped because they weren't fertilized. Are you sure you have males in there? I can send you some for "cheap."


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Are the females now not carrying?

Do you have snails?

They could possibly be snail eggs if the females are still carrying.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm thinking what Gnat is thinking, although I suppose it is possible they could have dropped the eggs.


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

cherry shrimp eggs 100%, the eggs are about as big as the snails, yellow. The eggs are still connected together, so when it's moved it moves as a bundle type thing.

snail eggs are usually a little clear cluster with very fine specs, as seen on glass.

i'm not sure if shrimp is still carrying, but i highly doubt it. i have other ones that have eggs, i woudlnt know who dropped them.

i have males 100%, smaller, clearer in color, no yellow stuff on head area.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Cialis, Levitra, Viagra?


----------

